# Obama is for AWB



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Mike Ryan said:


> He will not be getting my vote!
> 
> 
> Obama Calls for Permanent Assault Weapons Ban to Combat Inner-City Violence
> ...


He just lost my vote.

How does anyone with his brain power fall so short on blaming the right party??? 

One thing is for sure, all those deaths weren't caused by legally purchased guns from legitimate gun dealers.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Would anyone on here actually vote for him? :dontknow:


----------



## BearBait13 (Jun 22, 2007)

Guns don't kill people. 
People kill People.


----------



## Y-POPEYE-Y (May 2, 2007)

outlaw guns an only outlaws will own guns.... while the good men an woman of this country are left defenseless. somewhere along the lines these punks stop fighting with there fist an picked up guns to prove there man hood... i don't get it god if i feel that strongly about something then i let it be known with respect if all else fails by a certain point both parties agree its put up you dukes time. an even then good men took it outside


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Y-POPEYE-Y said:


> outlaw guns an only outlaws will own guns.... while the good men an woman of this country are left defenseless. somewhere along the lines these punks stop fighting with there fist an picked up guns to prove there man hood... i don't get it god if i feel that strongly about something then i let it be known with respect if all else fails by a certain point both parties agree its put up you dukes time. an even then good men took it outside




The whole goal of democratic party gun control is to destroy shooting sports and the groups that exist to promote lawful shooting because the dems see those groups as voting blocks that normally vote GOP.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

There's even more to it than that, in addition. People who are armed can feed themselves, defend themselves, and control themselves which is completely antithetical to liberalism and thus the democrat party's basis for power. They don't want any examples of people who don't need them and don't want them and refute the idea of being dependent on them.


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

Jim C said:


> The whole goal of democratic party gun control is to destroy shooting sports and the groups that exist to promote lawful shooting because the dems see those groups as voting blocks that normally vote GOP.


That is a huge generalization that I don't think is true... 
j-


----------



## ndemiter (Jun 12, 2007)

Jim C said:


> The whole goal of democratic party gun control is to destroy shooting sports and the groups that exist to promote lawful shooting because the dems see those groups as voting blocks that normally vote GOP.


you are quite correct, my friend. a democrat's policy is dictated by the party and not by the candidate (similarly for republicans). we all must remind ourselves that decisions are being made for someone's political advancement, and not for the good of the people they represent.

the reasons you will not see a republican voicing these concerns, is because it generates support for them, through alliances with groups such as SCI, NRA, NAHC and other clubs as well. you will find that most candidates have a selected "audience" that they appeal to. in the end, it is only we the people who suffer from their incredulous actions and relentless bickering. keep in mind, that the majority of politicians are just that, they come from the same mold, and have similar values and ideas. as hunters and outdoors-men and women, it is our job to tell them what we want. we represent one of the strongest groups in controlling elections, and economic decisions as well.


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

ndemiter said:


> you are quite correct, my friend. a democrat's policy is dictated by the party and not by the candidate (similarly for republicans). we all must remind ourselves that decisions are being made for someone's political advancement, and not for the good of the people they represent.
> l.


I have always seen it the opposite... Remember first two rules.. Never talk bad about a fellow republican and never vote against the party line...


----------



## ndemiter (Jun 12, 2007)

we should have reached a point in society that allows for the free expression of ideas for the improvemnet of our species. sadly, this image is marred by both conservatives and liberals. extremists in both directions only embody ethnocentrism, or the belief that their group is the best because it is of personal values involved.

which is why i have adopted a new philosphy, i will be a member of no group, i will vote for a person who has a genuine concern for their actions coupled with a desire for improvement, not necessarily legislation. these candidates are hard to come by.

inevitably, americans will lose one small battle at a time, giving up small freedoms for what an idealist calls safety, or precautionary measures. at some point america will no longer embody freedom, as we know it today. instead, it will become a place a fear and ignorance; one piece of legislation at a time. 

i fear greatly for the health of our nation as long as people choose to believe what they are told instead of using their intelligence to make their own decision. 

"try not to let your schooling interfere with your education"


----------



## ndemiter (Jun 12, 2007)

jamaro said:


> I have always seen it the opposite... Remember first two rules.. Never talk bad about a fellow republican and never vote against the party line...


i'm not talking bad about either party. i am a conservative, but i can't identify with either party

things in the political world do not opperate out of rational thinking. unfortunately.

things are done for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

He is not getting my vote,,,but what would I do with an assault weapon... my bow and my bolt action remington do a good job on the deer....


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> The whole goal of democratic party gun control is to destroy shooting sports and the groups that exist to promote lawful shooting because the dems see those groups as voting blocks that normally vote GOP.


Wiser words have yet to be spoken. I always thought the dems wanted to free us from our oppressive government control? The Poor and oppressed own guns too so they better be careful....


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

I wonder how Obama would respond to the demand that his bodyguards turn over their guns. Will he refuse Secret Service protection, or does he actually have principals? I personally find any such politician with armed escort to be like a psychic who hasn't made money in the stock market.


----------



## sunaj (Jul 24, 2006)

Yuk-Foo, Obama


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

Yellowfin said:


> I wonder how Obama would respond to the demand that his bodyguards turn over their guns. Will he refuse Secret Service protection, or does he actually have principals? I personally find any such politician with armed escort to be like a psychic who hasn't made money in the stock market.


Yep, I've always gotten a chuckle that the gun grabbers see the NEED to have armed body guards (often fully auto armed), but "think" WE don't need the ability to protect ourselves. A "mighty high" opinion that they have of themselves being MUCH more important than us "ordinary citizens" :wink:

I'm liking Fred Thompson for now at least! :darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Jim C said:


> The whole goal of democratic party gun control is to destroy shooting sports and the groups that exist to promote lawful shooting because the dems see those groups as voting blocks that normally vote GOP.


Can't argue that. They prove it every time they get some power.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I find it simply amazing that any who hunts, fishes, or owns guns would even think about voting for a Democrat...I am very very very dissapointed with the Republican party, but I still see them as the lesser of two evils...I consider Myself a Liberal Republican, or a semi-Liberatarian, but every time I go to the polls, I am forced to vote for a Republican, just to stave off the Democrats...This same scenario has been repeated over and over in History, but sadly enough, when one sides with the lesser of two Evils, the lesser becomes the greater eventually...All forms of Government are about control, but a government that is supposed to be By the People, and For the People, it will only last long enough in that context until the Government gets more powerfull than the People, and then the Control changes hands...There are many ways to control, then enslave a People, but the most popular three ways are Force, Deception, and Attrition....We are on the verge of all three...I fear daily for this Country, and it gives Me metal anguish to think of the Society that my Children will continue to grow up in, and have to live in...Pandora's box is open, and We as a Nation are ignorant, weak, and vulnerable...Alot of Good people will suffer the consequences alongside these afformentioned Sheep....The People of America that matter are NOT represented by any of the present day forms of Government, at least at the State, or Federal level...Woe unto the New Babylon...Y'all Take Care...Harperman


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Great post!

BTW... does anbody know exactly how much inner city gun crime is committed with "assault weapons"?
My guess is *ZERO!*

Does anybody really know what an "assault weapon" really is?


> "There's a reason they go out and shoot each other, because they don't love themselves. And the reason they don't love themselves is because we are not loving them enough."



Good grief!


----------



## Punch B4 Lunch (Jun 3, 2007)

it will happen sooner or later.


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

Jim C said:


> The whole goal of democratic party gun control is to destroy shooting sports



Good one! You're on to 'em now! Yep, forget healthcare for America .... improving education .... cleaning up the colossal mess of the bush administration ...... fighting poverty ...... making America secure ................ the Democrats want to get rid of all the SQUIRREL HUNTERS & SKEET SHOOTERS!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

timboj said:


> Good one! You're on to 'em now! Yep, forget healthcare for America .... improving education .... cleaning up the colossal mess of the bush administration ...... fighting poverty ...... making America secure ................ the Democrats want to get rid of all the SQUIRREL HUNTERS & SKEET SHOOTERS!


I thought the issue was BHO and his hate of lawful gun ownership, not the whole socialist agenda of the Dems. Tell me a federal gun ban that was instigated or passed by the GOP.

Fighting poverty-now that is funny-ask a question-what party would cease to exist if there were no poor people in America? Which party needs a large cadre of dependent sloths suckling on the government teat in order to win elections? Answer that question and you will know what party has a vested interest in keeping people in poverty


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

I wonder if anyone has asked them about the poverty they will create by putting sporting goods stores and industry employees out of work. Would they care about them? How about all the kids of guides, gunsmiths, rod makers, etc who will starve because their parents won't be able to feed them?


----------



## Suscrofa (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't forget, fellow Americans that obama is a muslim too !
See the position of this ideology called islam towards hunting.

http://www.muslimbridges.org/content/blogcategory/16/79/

And stay tuned with:

http://www.frontpagemagazine.com/

Our basic rights are under attack, not only hunting. Besides, this is more serious than communism because in fact except for the Frenchs, nobody believed in it (I have met enough eastern Europeans and even Chinese to know about it)!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Jim C said:


> I thought the issue was BHO and his hate of lawful gun ownership, not the whole socialist agenda of the Dems. Tell me a federal gun ban that was instigated or passed by the GOP.
> 
> Fighting poverty-now that is funny-ask a question-what party would cease to exist if there were no poor people in America? Which party needs a large cadre of dependent sloths suckling on the government teat in order to win elections? Answer that question and you will know what party has a vested interest in keeping people in poverty


Poverty is profitable for the Democratic party. So is Racism, sexism, and general bigotry along with every other sort of victimization they can catagorize into voting blocks. To actually end those things would mean they could pack up, and go home... which is why Democrats have been so loud, and at the same time so unsuccessful for so long. They know where their bread is buttered. They feed on the hate, and victimization of the very people that vote for them.


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

All joking aside, occasionally the ignorance that is manifested really stuns me. It really, really stuns me.

After watching all that has been done the past half decade ....... you'd think people would wise up. (Thankfully all but about 28% have! ) But as some get older and wiser ..... some just get older.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

timboj said:


> All joking aside, occasionally the ignorance that is manifested really stuns me. It really, really stuns me.
> 
> After watching all that has been done the past half decade ....... you'd think people would wise up. (Thankfully all but about 28% have! ) But as some get older and wiser ..... some just get older.


Ignorance is thinking that the party that has passed every gun ban in federal history is ultimately going to support hunters and shooters over gun banners and PETA


----------



## archertom (Oct 19, 2006)

It's not about street violence, it's about control. A disarmed population is easier to control, than an armed one. Look through out history as to what happened to civilizations that were disarmed and left with only sticks and stones to defend their selves, not good. The very thought of revolutionary war scares the hell out of the democratic party. Less chance of that to happen when the majority of the population doesn't have access to semi auto assault weapons, makes it alot easier to strip the law abiding citizens of simple freedoms one by one. This week you can't cross the steet listening to an i-pod in New York city, next week it's against the law to drive while talking on a cell phone, it seems like every week you hear about a new freedom stripping law coming into play. When will it end, when they want it to, thats when. 

http://rkba.org/comment/cowards.html

Good reading.


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

timboj said:


> All joking aside, occasionally the ignorance that is manifested really stuns me. It really, really stuns me.
> 
> After watching all that has been done the past half decade ....... you'd think people would wise up. (Thankfully all but about 28% have! ) But as some get older and wiser ..... some just get older.


The approval rating of the Democrat controlled congress is even lower than the President's.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

TXWhackMaster said:


> The approval rating of the Democrat controlled congress is even lower than the President's.


Exactly. The current crop of Dems is disapointing everyone that voted for them... and that's a surprise to them, but not me.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

This is why Dems win. This is the only reason why! If this article proves true, conservatives are doomed. Actually conservatives are nearly nonexistant anyway. Just a bunch of Republicans in Washington. 



http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20010728/site/newsweek/?from=rss


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Yellowfin said:


> I wonder if anyone has asked them about the poverty they will create by putting sporting goods stores and industry employees out of work. Would they care about them? How about all the kids of guides, gunsmiths, rod makers, etc who will starve because their parents won't be able to feed them?




They don't care about them..They are white for the most part ..*******,hill billys , white trash etc ... If you wacth them close you will see and hear this loud and clear..


----------



## Redmoon (Mar 18, 2007)

It would really only take a conservative with a good memory, a strong spine, and half a brain to crush the entire field of democrat hopefulls. 

The Clinton assualt weapon ban is not in existance because it was a dismal failure. The reality of inner city gun crimes is that the majority are commited with stolen pistols. Not assault weapons. This was proven because the statistics on gun crimes were virtually unchanged after and during the ban. 

Obama also said he wants to go into Pakistan to go after Al-qaeda. Yeah lets insult an important allie in the area and provoke a nuclear power at the same time...

Hillary still thinks she's running against Bush... Hello..??? The only plan she has is the one Bill gives her.

Here's another example of their stupidity... Why start campaigning so early? All their doing is wasting money and giving eachother ammo to shoot eachother down... Everybody already knows that Hillary is a socialist, and Obama is still a nobody. I'll put my money on the guy watching from the sidelines waiting for the right time to pull the trigger....


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Of course if he becomes President, he thinks he can dictate something like that. The President can do anything he wants, right?
He's too naive to realize that kind of law would have to be legislated, good luck there.
As President, and a former President, he would have deliberate men surrounding him with MP5s on them at all times. We should all be so lucky when we are no longer able to defend ourselves. How about a RPG and bullet proof Suburban too?
If I can have round the clock Secret Service teams protecting me and my family for the rest of my life, at somebody elses expense,my support MIGHT be swayed.
I guess he didn't get the US Government Social Studies class he needed at that madrasa in Indonesia.
Many Assault gun owners are veterans, and they vote about 90% Republican. What has he got to lose with a policy like that? Not many votes, that's for sure.
Obama wants to "Love Children" more. Hmmmm. Deviate tendencies.


----------



## Redmoon (Mar 18, 2007)

Sniper1 said:


> Of course if he becomes President, he thinks he can dictate something like that. The President can do anything he wants, right?
> He's too naive to realize that kind of law would have to be legislated, good luck there.
> As President, and a former President, he would have deliberate men surrounding him with MP5s on them at all times. We should all be so lucky when we are no longer able to defend ourselves. How about a RPG and bullet proof Suburban too?
> If I can have round the clock Secret Service teams protecting me and my family for the rest of my life, at somebody elses expense,my support MIGHT be swayed.
> ...


There was another leader that was actually elected first then also instituted a gun ban for public safety as well.

It was 30 odd years ago and his name was Fidel Castro. 

He De-armed the population by outlawing firearms essentially wiping out all threat of a citizen revolt after he let the commie cat out of the bag.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Redmoon said:


> There was another leader that was actually elected first then also instituted a gun ban for public safety as well.
> 
> It was 30 odd years ago and his name was Fidel Castro.
> 
> He De-armed the population by outlawing firearms essentially wiping out all threat of a citizen revolt after he let the commie cat out of the bag.


How does Hugo Chavez feel about it? Same as he does a Free Press, Honest Elections, and Term Limits?
Didn't I see Sean Penn with a Assault weapon floating around in the ninth Ward? Maybe he could ask him next time they get together. I bet Chavez and Castro are all for major gun control, in the US that is. And a reduced military where the Guard and Reserves NEVER get called up.
Castro took over about 48 years ago, by the way. Time flys.


----------



## Redmoon (Mar 18, 2007)

Sniper1 said:


> How does Hugo Chavez feel about it? Same as he does a Free Press, Honest Elections, and Term Limits?
> Didn't I see Sean Penn with a Assault weapon floating around in the ninth Ward? Maybe he could ask him next time they get together. I bet Chavez and Castro are all for major gun control, in the US that is. And a reduced military where the Guard and Reserves NEVER get called up.
> Castro took over about 48 years ago, by the way. Time flys.


You're right. We're being flanked by the south and there's a hole in the line. Chavez is running his PR campaign right here in the US. I could be running on fumes and I wont buy gas from Citgo. More people have been oppressed, Tortured, and killed by socialist/communist regimes than any other form of government in history. Socialism is rearing its ugly head in South America. I predict Venezuela will fall if Chavez goes through with changing that country's constitution to secure power for the rest of his life. Congress has already sold America out by making promises they knew they would never keep.  The Dems won't leave Iraq, and The Republicans have no spine and won't be conservatives. The more they control, the less we the people do and we're supposed to feel safe? I fear our own leadership's incomptency more than al-queda .... and I'm preaching to the choir...  

48 years... Thanks for the correction.  I should know better. You know what really disapoints me? Is when I end up in political discussion where I bring this up and people look at me like I'm crazy. As if something like that could never happen in this country... My grandfather came to this country from Cuba.. After the government took his business, and homes, and cars and everything he worked so hard for.. He was never the same after that. If it happend in my grandfather's lifetime in his country, it could happen in my lifetime in my country. If either Billery Clintons or Barak Hussein Obama take office, I'm buying that M4 i've been wanting the day they win the election. Now I'm not threatening anybody, I'm just not going to lay down and let the cancers of our society take away my ability to defend what's mine and maybe what's yours. Ya just never know. Now I'm going to listen to "country boy can survive" and Montgomery Gentry's "you do your thing."


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

My mother came here from Poland, via Siberia. Dragged out as a child on a cold Feb. night in 1940 and sent to a Concentration Camp.
But that could never happen here. Not as long as we have CAIR, the ACLU, and the Gay and Lesbian Alliance, and Barak Obama and Jane Fonda protecting us.
And Moby. Don't forget Moby at MoveOnOrg. He makes me feel real safe.


----------



## Redmoon (Mar 18, 2007)

Sniper1 said:


> My mother came here from Poland, via Siberia. Dragged out as a child on a cold Feb. night in 1940 and sent to a Concentration Camp. Reason? being Polish.
> But that could never happen here. Not as long as we have CAIR, the ACLU, the Gay and Lesbian Alliance, Barak Obama and Jane Fonda protecting us.
> And Moby. Let's not forget Moby.


Exactly.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

bowfreaknasty said:


> This is why Dems win. This is the only reason why! If this article proves true, conservatives are doomed. Actually conservatives are nearly nonexistant anyway. Just a bunch of Republicans in Washington. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20010728/site/newsweek/?from=rss



I'm not going to debate your comment, but I'd be careful of assigning any persuasions to Republicans to whom and which you have NO IDEA as to their nature. You HAVE NO crystal ball. You have NO INSIGHT into the mind of anyone, save maybe someone you've yourself maybe brainwashed. I don't know if you are republican or democrat, but don't show your immaturity by soundbite. 

I am a conservative, and I am a republican. Conservatism has no political party you twit, conservatism is an ideal. As much as I hate to admit it, some of my democrat friends are staunch conservatives, but have a social agenda. 

I am a staunch conservative but have no social agenda, other than to let the tide float all boats equally, not leave the currently disadvantaged anchored with a short anchor chain as the tide of prosperity washes over them, while the rest ride high on the crest as liberals HAVE DONE for time immemorial.

Don't embarrass yourself by thinking you've defined conservatism. It is more pervasive than you might recognize, and is the religion of decent people who want to have a strong prosperous and self reliant economy and country. We are not just Republicans, or just Conservatives, but also Independants and Democrats too. Conservatism has no party affiliation and is very alive and well thank you. 

Back to your statement... "Actually conservatives are nearly nonexistant anyway. Just a bunch of Republicans in Washington." We are not non-existant, we helped vote freakish Republicans out of office and boy, look what took over. Sometimes when you tamper with nature, invasive species move in... and we tampered and look now what happened.... The problem with conservatives, is they vote with their brain, not their politics.... and maybe THAT is why we are losing.

I am a conservative. I AM ALSO A REPUBLICAN AND PROUD OF IT.... though I'm disappointed with the way republicans have behaved and so too were a lot of other republicans and other conservatives and removed the cancer that had infected our party ... can we recover in 2008... yup... we should clean house completely... except them senators made sure they all couldn't be washed out all at once..

Actually i don't think you are really a twit.... but I'm tired of people assigning conservative tags to just republicans... republicans are supposed to be conservative, by agenda. But Democrats can be too and many many are. Its running a good household, and democrats are capable of that too. Social agendas are something entirely different, and here you can probably specify democrat/liberal and republican as being polar opposites as in the case of mr disarm the public obama points out.

Aloha....


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

^ The problem that has occurred is product convergence. Fix that one.


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

bowfreaknasty said:


> Would anyone on here actually vote for him? :dontknow:


Exactly... :vom:

The only thing worse is The Hildabeast herself.... :mmph:
OMG, if that witch somehow gets in, I'd probably denounce my citizenship and move. :mg:


Butch A.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yellowfin said:


> ^ The problem that has occurred is product convergence. Fix that one.


Hey... I actually, once I thought about it a second..., love that quote. Hope YOU don't mind but I'm gonna use it.... 

Aloha....  :beer: :darkbeer:


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*AH, I don't think so*



MasterYoda said:


> He is not getting my vote,,,but what would I do with an assault weapon... my bow and my bolt action remington do a good job on the deer....


The real Yoda would need nothing because of the Jedi Mind force.LOL. Jim Zumbo learned a good lesson from Uncle Ted on "Black Rifles" and how they are also able to be used by hunters and sportsman. If I take a weapon of oppurtunity lets say a SPOON and jab it in your eye then I have assaulted you with it and therefore it is an assault weapon. If they took guns with conspicuously protruding pistol grips (commonly referred to as assault weapons) then the criminals would still assault citizens and those violent crimes would probably be even more gruesome and gory because of the force needed to dispatch their victim with say a brick or mailbox pole. What will Obama say then. We need to ban silverware. I think not. Politicans are knee jerk in their decision making process. They think that is someone kills another with a pair of scissors than we must shut down all scissors manufacturers. I own a bowdart gun, bow, Bolt action rifle, handgun, shotgun, and a AR-15, countless spoons, butter knifes, all of which I could use to assault someone. Maybe innercity schools should mandate students attend sensitivity training or make them perform volunteer work for credits towards graduation. Train these kids in the art of caring for another life instead of always feeling like they must defend teir own. Keep them constructively busy so they don't have time to assault each other. Why do you do think kids that grow up on a farm don't do the kinds of things that inner city kids do.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Here's a few more to use:

"A coward is a hero with two kids and a mortgage." -- (dunno who)

A passage from Common Sense:
"Though I would carefully avoid giving unnecessary offence, yet I am inclined to believe, that all those who espouse the doctrine of reconciliation, may be included within the following descriptions. Interested men, who are not to be trusted; weak men, who cannot see; predjudiced men, who will not see; and a certain set of moderate men, who think better of the European world than it deserves; and this last class, by an ill-judged deliberation, will be the cause of more calamities to this continent than all the other three."

Further, on the matter of idly sitting by and nodding to those who erode our ability to prevent ourselves from victimization: "But if you say, you can still pass the violations over, then I ask, Hath your house been burnt? Hath your property been destroyed before your face? Are your wife and children destitute of a bed to lie on, or the bread to live on? Have you lost a parent or child by their hands, and yourself the ruined and wretched survivor? ...But if you have, and can still shake hands with the murderers, then you are unworththy the name of husband, father, friend, or lover, and whatever may be your rank or title in life, you have the heart of a coward, and the spirit of a sycophant."

From Kierkegaard: "People demand freedom of speech as compensation for the freedom of thought which they seldom use."

And again from Thomas Paine: "Every age and generation must be as free to act for itself, in all cases, as the ages and generation which preceeded it. The vanity and presumption of governing beyond the grave is the most ridiculous and insolent of all tyrannies."


----------



## Redmoon (Mar 18, 2007)

Yellowfin said:


> Here's a few more to use:
> 
> "A coward is a hero with two kids and a mortgage." -- (dunno who)
> 
> ...


Awesome.


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

*B. hussein Obamas gun ban, HA!*

You can take my guns from my cold dead hands, but only if you can get past my wife, and she's alot tougher than me.

I ask anti gun people the question in my signature, every time the subject is brought up and I have yet to hear a coherrant answer.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hahahha.... fortunately here in Hawaii... most people grew up with guns ... those my age anyway and not transplanted.... That is a great point... and same question for environmentalists here when they constantly decry our pigs in the forest... and you get some young thing behind a counter somewhere saying we have to get rid of the pigs because they are destroying the forest... and you ask... when was the last time you were in the forest? .... uh... ummm ... well.. you know... I mean I read about it alot and well... cough... cough... ahem.. etc... coherent enough for me... 

Good points... 

Aloha..  :beer: :darkbeer:


----------

